# Scratchbuilt Shay



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are a few photos of my latest project. The shay is based on the shay used by the Good Roads Construction Company in the 1920's. It was one of six shays made. Here are the builders photos 
















































If you have any questions feel free to ask. Hope you enjoyed the pictures. 
Aaron Loyet


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Very Impressive work! 

What did you use for the bevel gears and universal joints in the drive line?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

What a character that Shay is!! I don't think I've ever seen such a 'hobo' of a loco in my life./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Wonderful work - I love it to death./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its UGLY HORRIFYING AND HIDEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love it....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you just have this in Collinsville?


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the great feedback! 


"Its UGLY HORRIFYING AND HIDEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

That was my goal Vic. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures. 

Kenneth, the gears were parts for an R/C car that I ordered from here 

http://www.danscraftsandthings.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=670878 

The gears are about the size of a dime. 

Tom, Yes this is the same shay that ran in Collinsville. It made several laps behind my Hartland Mack with little trouble until the truck broke off/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif, but a little super glue fixed that. 

here is a link to the prototype 

http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima3354/sn-3123.htm 

Again thanks for the great replies. If you have any more questions let me know. 

Thanks, 
Aaron Loyet


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

I forgot to post about the drive line. 

Kenneth, the universal couplings and drive line were built using Jerry Barnes One Cylinder/Truck Shay as an inspiration. The driveline was made using square brass stock, couplings were made using larger round brass stock, with small sewing pins holding the pieces together. The gears are glued onto a nail with a small piece of brass tubing glued to the end going into the coupling. 

Hope this helps. 

Thanks, 
Aaron Loyet


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaron, nice job! Glad I inspired someone.  As a person that has made one from scratch, I know how much work/time/effort you put into it. Well worth it! Nice job. Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it looked familiar! 

I'm the brat with the Asylum Valley passenger train and the Southern Mallet.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 

Your engine looks like its about ready to give up and retire. A nifty peice of work. 

chuckger


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's what a working Shay! Excellent! I would make 2 minor suggestions. I really like the chain but the links look a bit large? There is a bucket (red and white) but it looks plastic. I don't know if you put your models in contests but I think you should


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Carful Aaron, 
You may discover that scratch building locos can be addictive. I know, I got bitten by the bug and I am now on my fifth one! Each one gets easier and purity soon you are looking at old photos and saying to yourself “I could build one of those”. 
Thanks for sharing your shay photos. 
P.S. 
When you start another loco, include a builders log so we can all follow along! 
Joel Miller


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments! I know the fealing Joel, now that I built the shay I would like to try building these 

http://climaxlocomotives.com/history/img/?P=19 

http://www.gearedsteam.com/heisler/images/F_A_Addington-willie-12.jpg 

If and when I build these I will make a build log for you guys to follow. 

Thanks, 
Aaron


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

I was looking through my photos and I found a video of my Shay being pulled by my Hartland Mack at a show in February. It is not of great quality, so I will try to get a better video soon. I can't seem to be able to post a good link so it will have to be highlighted and pasted to view. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBdQYR8Bobw


----------

